# New 5D Mark III/7D II and 200-400 In The Wild



## DeaconG (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone on a safari caught a Canon tester with new gear-the new 600 f/4, 200-400 f/4-5.6 with 1.4XTC and...is it a 5D Mark III? 7D Mark II?

The photo world is abuzz:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/5d-mark-iii-sighting/ (with pics!)

It figures they'd do this-I bought my 5D Mark II in May of last year...arghhh...

Now can we haz updated 100-400 please?


----------

